# Whats your next move, after your TT?



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Whats your next move after the TT?

Im curiously looking around at the moment, to see what would be the next progression on from my TTRS. Very much struggling to find anything thats as fast out of the box, and as tunable for little cost. (The next move will be after buying a house, but still looking :roll: )

Speaking with a salesman the other day, he said he had recent training in Germany and they were shown images of the MK3 TT, said the car didnt look a great deal different, change of headlights, mostly the change comes inside with Auids latest ergonomic and simplistic interior.

Hard to tell if this is true, if it were drastically different he wouldnt say so and cost himself future sales for the next year...


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

My next move will be TTRS :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

alexp said:


> My next move will be TTRS :lol:


good move to make!

After my looking around, the new BMW M4 is looking pretty damn good!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Some people are never satisfied!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

moro anis said:


> Some people are never satisfied!


true.

no harm in looking around... just interested to see where the TT fraternity will turn next!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If I could bear to part with my Mk1, it would be only be a TTRS. Nothing else could be better. IMO. 
I am about to replace my every day Corsa VXR with a Corsa VXR Nurburgring.  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Are you going to the 'ring then?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

pine box , i fear


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Just got a 535d as a daily, I've introduced stage 1 and it is a beast and returns 40mpg all day.
Steve


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

The only way up is Porsche.

Nice 997.2 GT3 will also hold its value well, and appreciate long term. Alternatively next gen Rs5 will be 200kg lighter, and be utilising a 3.0 v6 twin turbo with 500hp. But that will be a 70k car which will depreciate heavily. A 3 year old bargain perhaps


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > My next move will be TTRS :lol:
> ...


The M4 looks stunning, alas one for the dream garage unless my lottery numbers come up.
Me... A Cayman, E92 M3 if I can get past the running costs... Ultimate speed doesn't do it for me. Or an RS. No rush though.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

For me it has to be a helicopter


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Looking to change next year to an M series car, currently looking into possible models.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

E92 m3, what a disappointment after the e46. I don't hold out much hope for the m4 either now that its no longer NA. New cayman deffo a good shout though.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Or RS4..... V8!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Seriously thinking of a Ferrari 360 for long term keeps, want to get back to old skool driving and have a car which won't depreciate.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> E92 m3, what a disappointment after the e46. I don't hold out much hope for the m4 either now that its no longer NA. New cayman deffo a good shout though.


Whats wrong with twin turbo M4... fun to tune!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

A nice 360 Modena is a good prospect as a garage queen, don't wanna put too much mileage on it or it won't appreciate as much.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

TondyTT said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > E92 m3, what a disappointment after the e46. I don't hold out much hope for the m4 either now that its no longer NA. New cayman deffo a good shout though.
> ...


Doesn't sound as good, not as involving as NA, and all that power and rwd is hard to use for most part of the year in the UK. At least with Audi RS the power is accessible all year round.


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

Now have a RS5 to replace my TTRS. RS5 is probably the most complete car I have driven.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

AEW003 said:


> Now have a RS5 to replace my TTRS. RS5 is probably the most complete car I have driven.


I havent driven an RS5, would be keen to know what its like.

Not overly interested until they bring out a turbo version, theres a serious lack of torque looking at the figures!


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Worse power to weight ratio than the old rs4 too. Deffo needs more grunt for its weight


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> AEW003 said:
> 
> 
> > Now have a RS5 to replace my TTRS. RS5 is probably the most complete car I have driven.
> ...


The RS5 is a much better car to drive than the TTRS. I thought that the TT's was good but the RS5's is noticable superiour. It's steering, chassis, suspension and 4WD system is better than the TT's. The car is predominately rear WD and has the rear sports diff as standard which, like the throttle, engine, steering wheel is "tuneable" using the individual setting via the MMI . TT is ever so slightly quicker to 60 and has a little more torque but is 110 bhp down on the RS5's engine; this is noticable at higher revs. The RS's V8 revs harder and sounds better than the TT's engine. Not only that the gearbox in the RS5 is better in that the changes are faster and smoother.

Whilst I loved the TT the RS5 is, overall, a far better car. Not only that I find in reality the RS5 is quicker to drive point-to-point A & B roads than the TT due to the superiority of the RS5's suspension, drivetrain and gearbox.

This is, of course, just my own view but as good as the TTRS was I wouldn't give up my current car in favour of the TTRS.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

SuperRS said:


> E92 m3, what a disappointment after the e46. I don't hold out much hope for the m4 either now that its no longer NA. New cayman deffo a good shout though.


Totally agree, the E46 had a raw edge that the sanitised E92 can never match.

The only thing that offers similar fun at present is the Cayman S IMO, that will be the next one. Sure its not tunable like a turbo, but if you are interested in more than straight line speed and acceleration, its handling is virtually unmatched and that adds to to lots of horses point to point in lesser handling cars, very little out there comes close in the price bracket.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Yep I agree fully, it's the sorta car you enjoy immensely straight out the box and don't need to tune. A car that's just fun and concentrates on the driving experience, rather than being just a figure chaser like alot of modern performance cars which includes the TTRS.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Already bought it. A Seat Ibiza 1.9TDI sport 130PDI with an Awesome remap just done. Miss my TT though but needs must.


----------



## Andy75 (Nov 13, 2012)

370Z or a Cayman - not sure which yet. Will be this time next year anyways.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

SuperRS said:


> A nice 360 Modena is a good prospect as a garage queen, don't wanna put too much mileage on it or it won't appreciate as much.


Would definitely be a weekend car, you cant drive it for longer than an hour at a time anyway before you start to ache all over!


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

RS5 probably maybe have a look at a TTRS but I like the extra brawn and size of the RS5. Maybe a Caymen S too.


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

Patrizio72 said:


> SuperRS said:
> 
> 
> > A nice 360 Modena is a good prospect as a garage queen, don't wanna put too much mileage on it or it won't appreciate as much.
> ...


I have been in the market for a 360 spider for nearly 2 yrs now ... I had a brief and nightmarish run in with an r8 I bought and subsequently got refunded on ... I have dest driven some 20 odd examples ranging from an ex Cat B for £25k to a garage queen nearing £60k and getting close to the plunge


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

X5TUU said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > SuperRS said:
> ...


What was the issue with R8? Hard ride?


----------



## X5TUU (Sep 4, 2012)

No not at all the car was beautiful ... Was bought from an Audi dealer for £38k, 1 owner, immaculate and when I got the log book it had previously been a total accident loss ... The dealer didn't know and wasnt on the HPI check ... After a whole lot of too and fro'ing HPI refunded 25k, Audi 13k plus some apology money ... Was a nightmare from start to finish but the car was beautiful, was just a shame to be so tainted and Audi were really arsey about it and only relented after I got HPI involved


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My business partner just sold his RS4 Cabriolet upon my advice. It was in need of new discs, calipers and tyres all round and his insurance premium was nuts. There are easier ways to get screwed.


----------



## thepav (Feb 16, 2013)

Next for me is prob a Honda Jazz
I will be 65 by then

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

I had the n54 1 series, 3.0 twin turbo straight six before my TTRS, there is no turbo lag to those weary with the m4

I'm a die hard M fan, and agree that they should have stayed n/a, however emissions reg's, economy requirements, tax.. The future is forced induction wether we like it or not. And the turbo'd bmw's are seriously fast, especially with a tune.. YouTube BMW 135i vs m3 Santa pod, I beat a stage 3 track prepped e46, and it beat e92's all day long, all of those mentioned had nothing on an e46 ( MANUAL! ) however, especially the csl 

For me I'm not sure.. I'm 22 and feel that I need to be more sensible and look at houses soon.. I've still gt a hankering for a clean Valencia orange 1M, and also for a clean sparkling graphite DB9 at some point  but i should really think about something sensible next, not another daft one


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

A3 tdi, pick it up on Sunday.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

always well have TT have 02' bought in 04'........

have owned a couple Infiniti's love them....... last one flipped a couple times wife pissed...

looking at a Lexus IS250 / MB E350 / Volks CC / Ford Fusion /

Want to get a 2005 Honda S2000 and have fun doing the same


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Infiniti,,, now there is a nice car,,, spent few weeks in Beirut recently and saw lots there,, nice , largish , sports car and really nice big jeep thing,, much nicer than merc, vw, porker, audi etc ,,,, dont see either of them in UK,,


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

muz1990 said:


> I had the n54 1 series, 3.0 twin turbo straight six before my TTRS, there is no turbo lag to those weary with the m4
> 
> I'm a die hard M fan, and agree that they should have stayed n/a, however emissions reg's, economy requirements, tax.. The future is forced induction wether we like it or not. And the turbo'd bmw's are seriously fast, especially with a tune.. YouTube BMW 135i vs m3 Santa pod, I beat a stage 3 track prepped e46, and it beat e92's all day long, all of those mentioned had nothing on an e46 ( MANUAL! ) however, especially the csl
> 
> For me I'm not sure.. I'm 22 and feel that I need to be more sensible and look at houses soon.. I've still gt a hankering for a clean Valencia orange 1M, and also for a clean sparkling graphite DB9 at some point  but i should really think about something sensible next, not another daft one


Muz, you have just created the M car all E46 M fans wanted, a manual CSL...if only :?


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

CWM3 said:


> muz1990 said:
> 
> 
> > I had the n54 1 series, 3.0 twin turbo straight six before my TTRS, there is no turbo lag to those weary with the m4
> ...


Hahaha way to look like a tosser with an iPhone!

The manual e46 m3 or the csl was implied, I need to stop coming on here at work I look retarded ( especially considering I'm a BMW employee haha  )

I've only driven one csl, fell in love but they were dropping slightly in value steadily for a couple years and the rear subframe issues put me off .. Shortly after I bought the 135i they starting creeping up in value ( Sod's law eh. ) I'd still love one some day.. Or over and above that, an e30 m3 Evo. :twisted: every one of our customers with one of those Never drives them.. What a shame


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Jeeze I've stumbled upon the millionaires thread!

I'll be buying whatever my TT is worth whenever I decide to sell. So potentially something for less than 2 grand :roll:


----------



## muz1990 (May 12, 2013)

t'mill said:


> Jeeze I've stumbled upon the millionaires thread!
> 
> I'll be buying whatever my TT is worth whenever I decide to sell. So potentially something for less than 2 grand :roll:


I'm young with no bought house or kids, a semi-stable relationship and no common sense, not particularly well off if it makes you feel any better!


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

muz1990 said:


> Hahaha way to look like a tosser with an iPhone!
> 
> The manual e46 m3 or the csl was implied, I need to stop coming on here at work I look retarded ( especially considering I'm a BMW employee haha  )
> 
> I've only driven one csl, fell in love but they were dropping slightly in value steadily for a couple years and the rear subframe issues put me off .. Shortly after I bought the 135i they starting creeping up in value ( Sod's law eh. ) I'd still love one some day.. Or over and above that, an e30 m3 Evo. :twisted: every one of our customers with one of those Never drives them.. What a shame


LOL same here went to take the CSL plunge about 5 years ago, but I just hate auto boxes, so went with a manual, but your right prices have held up, the one I really like is a 996 GT3, good ones are starting to skyrocket.


----------



## TTGREEN (Jul 18, 2013)

honda s2000 AND an R1 :wink:


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

muz1990 said:


> t'mill said:
> 
> 
> > Jeeze I've stumbled upon the millionaires thread!
> ...


Marginally :lol:


----------



## Scallywag72 (Mar 2, 2009)

I've just made the move to an old Jaguar XJR 100. 400bhp rear wheel drive beast. Mpg to match though....16 on the combined for me! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I have made a decision... However I intend to keep the RS whilst building this, and take it from there. Cant bare to let go of the TT, but the cobra is simply the nuts!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll keep my Mk 1 going until it gets written off or starts to become impractical to maintain, either because parts are not available or I get too stiff to crawl underneath :lol:

Actually, by then there may be some very attractive electric options available. The Tesla came out a good few years ago with quite a reasonable range and top acceleration. They've been using electric drag cars for a good while and can dump charge into an electric motor from a super capacitor bank for a phenomenal energy through put rate (power) that beats petrol engines. The only real thing holding back the technology is the time to charge. People are used to filling up in three minutes with petrol (because of the energy density) but replacing the energy of three hour's of motorway driving electrically (100kW/hours?) in 10 minutes would take more than 0.6 Mega Watts of power - presuming the battery can take it (if 500V then 1,200 Amps) so it's extreme - but according to a programme I heard on Radio 4 they have got this down to 20 minutes - the average time people spend in motorway service stations. Petrol's days are numbered :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

but they cost a fortune,, [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Economies of scale will bring the price down


----------

